# Submit EOI based on online IELTS score



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi 

I took the IELTS test on 23/March/2013 and have checked my IELTS score online and it seems to suggests L 9/R 8.5/S 8.5 / W8 ( total 8.5) 

Is it ok if i submit EOI without waiting for transcript of the IELTS score ? 

Since the next round of invitations are going to be processed on 22nd April can I safely update the score if anything changes when I get the transcript in the next week ?

Thanks 
IndianInACT


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Don't you need to write TRF# in EOI?
TRF will be seen on IELTS score card.


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

superm said:


> Don't you need to write TRF# in EOI?
> TRF will be seen on IELTS score card.


Can I not change it later ???


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

superm said:


> Don't you need to write TRF# in EOI?
> TRF will be seen on IELTS score card.




Is it something like 
*12AU001234ABCD115G *


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

There was a post that I made long time ago:
I have tried to disintegrate my TRF number.. couple of more people confirmed the consistency in their TRF# so I believe this should work:

Its 18 digit, it seem to be made up of various other parameters, count in bracket shows the length of parameter:
Year(2) country(2, India = IN) candidate number(6) last name first 3 chars(3) first name initial (1) center code (3) papertype(1, g= General, a = academic)

For example, if following are your details:

Year= 12
country, India = IN
candidate number(6)=099999
last name first 3 chars(3) Tendulkar = TEN
first name initial (1) Sachin = S
center code (3) = 001
papertype(1, g= General, a = academic) = G
Then TRF# for this example would be 12IN099999TENS001G

*But this process kind of failed when this year's TRF number were also starting with 12 - so dont know for confirm! *

But as you said you don't need to wait for hard copy, you can fill IELTS Registration reference number in EOI and modified it later once i got the result. And as far as i know this will not change the date of effect.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

superm said:


> There was a post that I made long time ago:
> I have tried to disintegrate my TRF number.. couple of more people confirmed the consistency in their TRF# so I believe this should work:
> 
> Its 18 digit, it seem to be made up of various other parameters, count in bracket shows the length of parameter:
> ...


I did my test in 2012 and the first two digits were "11" so I don't think it's year.


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks SuperM 

I can see a similar number in my online result of IETLS. Submitting EOI with that. 

Ozbound12 : you are correct . my TRF number ( if that is the one ) starts with 12 while i have taken the test in 2013. 

Thanks!
IndianInACT


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Right - that's what is not confirmed - first two digits. May be their year starts from different Month! Like financial year is different Apr-Mar ;-p


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

Probably the fy . 

Aussie financial yesterday is between July to June . 

So we are still in Fy 12-13 

Goodnight.


----------



## jithus (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello,

If you check your result from ielts.org website then your TRF number will be given in result page. you can use the same which is the final one.


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks jithus


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

jithus said:


> Hello,
> 
> If you check your result from ielts.org website then your TRF number will be given in result page. you can use the same which is the final one.


Just to add to what Jithus said...you'll have to append the last 2 or 3 digits with 5g if it is general exam that you've taken. Try calling up your examination centre and insist that you are in dire need of the information immediately. They will help you for sure. May be you might have to call a couple of times.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## MechIndia (Mar 7, 2013)

jithus said:


> Hello,
> 
> If you check your result from ielts.org website then your TRF number will be given in result page. you can use the same which is the final one.


Where do you check it online?
Let me know pls, since I do not know where to, and on IDP site too, just the score is there, not these TRF nos. etc.


----------



## MechIndia (Mar 7, 2013)

thats an outstanding score, Indianinact.
Well done!


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks mechindia . I checked the score on results.ielts.org


----------



## frodo12 (Jan 5, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> I did my test in 2012 and the first two digits were "11" so I don't think it's year.


Can anyone who has recently received a TRF number validate this pattern as well ? It will be of great help.


----------



## madil (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi Indianinact,
You have very good IELTS score.
How did you prepare as I am planning to take IELTS.
Thanks.


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

Guys quick question since u have submitted eoi. Can we make an educated guess related to start and end dates of education without having any actual documented proof. I don't have a single document contain start and end dates. 

Can u pls urgently clarify this.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

frodo12 said:


> Can anyone who has recently received a TRF number validate this pattern as well ? It will be of great help.


Well its just in my case,

I've my AC IELTS on 2012 ... and TRF starts with 12
And GT IELTS on 2013 ... TRF starts with 13.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

josh.machine said:


> Guys quick question since u have submitted eoi. Can we make an educated guess related to start and end dates of education without having any actual documented proof. I don't have a single document contain start and end dates.
> 
> Can u pls urgently clarify this.


Look I had the exact same problem for my Certificate IV qualification where it ONLY had Year.. not even Months..

I urgently contacted with TAFE SA and after three days they've managed to supply the full date.. My advice is, before submission, at least try to contact with your educational institutes so that you can be sure those dates ARE ACTUALLY NOT possible to be found out at this moment.... anytime later if question are risen by someone why there is no full date... then you'll be able to confidently say you've tried all what's possible for you.


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

Sunlight11 said:


> Look I had the exact same problem for my Certificate IV qualification where it ONLY had Year.. not even Months..
> 
> I urgently contacted with TAFE SA and after three days they've managed to supply the full date.. My advice is, before submission, at least try to contact with your educational institutes so that you can be sure those dates ARE ACTUALLY NOT possible to be found out at this moment.... anytime later if question are risen by someone why there is no full date... then you'll be able to confidently say you've tried all what's possible for you.


Well said, way things work here I can 200% guarantee that no one will bother answering me about courses I underwent 15 years back and lesser. Then again even if they answered there will still be no authoritative documented proof of those dates.


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

madil said:


> Hi Indianinact,
> You have very good IELTS score.
> How did you prepare as I am planning to take IELTS.
> Thanks.


Thanks madil . I used practice material like focus on ielts general training book and all the free online material available on ielts and British council site. 

Also wrote two essays of each type on the day before the exam . 

Grammar 101 to understand punctuations better

Hth
Indian in act


----------



## anilkush (Oct 23, 2015)

*EOI For Writing and Speaking*

Hi Friends,

I have applied EOI For Writing and speaking on 15 oct 2015 and 0.5 short in writing GT. 

Is there any chance to increase the 0.5 band.

Please share your experience.


----------

